# First scan inconclusive



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Hi, firstly I hope I'm posting this message in an appropriate place, if not I apologise to anyone it may offend in any way. This is the first time I've ever posted a message but I've been an observer for many months. I've just had my first pregnancy scan (transvaginal) at 6 weeks and 2 days, (I'm 41.9 years old and have just completed soft IVF cycle 2) there was a normal yolk sac present and an embryo of 0.3mm but no heartbeat!! My husband and I feel devastated. The clinic said it's 50/50 at the moment I'm just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience with a positive outcome? Andrea x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Hun,

This hasn't happened to me but i didn't want to read and run. I do know that many clinics will not give you a scan before 7 weeks as there are no guarantees of seeing a heartbeat b4 then so please try and stay positive because it is very early. i know there will be loads of success stories posted here soon. Sending you loads of    and   

xxx


----------



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for your a prompt reply Mac, I've read a few encouraging postings and hope as you say there will be a few more over the next two days. I feel quite crampy/achey after having the scan, just hoping it's down to having the probe inside me and not beginning of m/c! lots of love and thanks Andrea x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi andrea I can't help either as I've never got to that stage.but as already said most clinics wait 7 wks before scanning.have they booked you in for another scan?
Good luck and I hope its good news for you on your next can big hugs.


----------



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Jule, yes I'm booked for another scan on Monday so praying they'll detect a heartbeat by then, in the meantime just hope I can hold it together till then! Love Andrea x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrea, I really hope your weekend flies xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh andrea I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Andrea

Just wanted to let you know that when i had my first scan at 6w6d the sonographer warned us before she started that it might be to early to see a heartbeat 

good luck xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

just wanted to say I had my first scan at 5 wk 5 days with my DD and there was not heartbeat but when we went back at 7 wk 5 days there was a healthy heartbeat and she is now nearly 2.   

Lots of clinics don't like to have scans too early because they are inconclusive.  Hope next scan shows healthy heartbeat.   

Red


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

I had my first scan at 6 weeks..the were 2 sacs, one with a feotal pole and HB and one empty sac and no HB..I was told there would almost definately only be one..I went back at 8 weeks to check and there were 2 HB's and now 2 one year old babies!  

Also, I couldn't believe how painful early pg was..I was really crampy and had some shooting pains too  

Good luck for Monday       

R xxxxx


----------



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone and thank you for your words of encouragement. I had a second scan on Monday, I was 6 weeks and 4 days but sadly still no heartbeat! After reading your posts I may have still felt optimistic but we were told over the 3 days since our last scan our yolk sac had grown and was off the scale which is not a good sign and the embryo had not grown so it's over. 

I'm now waiting for this pregnancy to leave me, all that joy, excitement and looking ahead to our future with a baby is over for now, just like that. I spent the last few weeks terrified there might be blood everytime I went to the loo, now I go and hope there will be blood so this can all be over, I'm terrified my body won't do what it should at this unfortunate stage. What if this 'empty' pregnancy continues? What awful procedure will I then be subjected to, what damage could it potentially do to me and will it interfere with what little chance I have of getting pregnant again?

I really thought my time had come, I felt perhaps I'd suffered enough now and it was time to move on, my spirits were lifted for the first time in so long, I could feel my old cheerful and optimistic self returning, even better I could walk along the street and pass another pregnant lady thinking, 'I'm in the gang now, no longer excluded, left out and desperate', it felt so wonderful.

I feel quite alone at the moment, particularly as my best friend and alli has just had her baby (ironically the same day I was told I no longer had mine). My wonderful friends who have been so loving and supportive are all caught up in the birth quite rightly so and I feel like the doom and gloom who everyone in the nicest way possible is trying not to think about and avoid at this joyful time. Fair enough.

I would really love to hear any encouraging stories of 42's and over getting pregnant with their own eggs using IVF, my hope is fading of this happening to me but I really don't want to give up, my husband and I are determined to try again. I know as time goes by this will hopefully get easier, especially once we get started on another cycle and hope is once again in sight.

Andrea x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read your news


----------



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Rach   A x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi Andrea,

  so sorry to hear your news.    If you look at my profile you will see that this also happened to me, it was tough but I did go on to have my DD.  I was 38 at the time and concerned that things wouldn't work out for me they way I wanted.  My clinic were very good and told me that although things hadn't worked out with the pregnancy, there were positives to take from the pregnancy ie the fact that I had got pregnant showed that the IVF procedure could work for me and that if we tried again we might get a successful pregnancy which luckily we did.

I'm just on my way out so haven't got to time to write anymore but PM me if you want to know anymore of my experience of MMC.

Take care  

Red


----------



## Scampi33 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much Red, you give me hope. A x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Andrea i am so sorry that the scan showed no heart beat. I have been    all weekend it would have been good news for you.
I post on the IVF wales site as that is where i started my tx (even though i am now in guys).  There is a women called mimi who is 42 and she is in labour as we speak with her 1st child.  She has had 3 miscarriages in the past and was considering donor eggs but decided to have 1 last go with her own.  She got preg so dont give up and remain positive becasue it does happen even when you are older


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrea - I am so so sorry sweetie, sending you massive


----------



## lockets24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey, I can't offer a success story but I can say I understand we were also told no heartbeat at our scan which was actually 11 weeks but I had started to spot they told me the baby had stopped growing at 6wks 2 days  so I send my thoughts your way.
lockets24 x


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is my first post on here.

We started our first IVF, got a BFP. The first scan at 8 weeks fell on Sat so we had it on the Fri (7 weeks, 6 days), we was told there was no baby and we had miscarried. We were absolutely devastated, the 3 options were explained and we were told to book an appointment at the EPU. From reading the report the next day when we had time to get over news I saw I have a anteverted uterus.

Appointment was made at the EPU 4 days later (8 weeks, 3 days) they did a scan and miraculously found the baby, measuring between 7-8 weeks but no heartbeat. Was truly confused as was told at 1st scan the baby had already gone. Despite them saying no heartbeat and not being hopeful I couldnt but feel positive. They missed the baby completely 4 days previously and now they couldnt find a tiny speck of a heartbeat. I still have hope and we have a further scan one week later, next week.

I have scourred the internet and found some positive stories were tilted uterus have resulted in detecting babies and heartbeats late. I am with Care and no one on there chatrooms seems to have any experience of missed babies. Late implantation was mentioned by one reader, I have had no bleeding. Any advice please......... x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Couldn't read and run... no experience but    to you... hope scan next week gives you a baby with a lovely strong heartbeat.


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for your message.

My symptoms seem to have gone which is worrying, and I am trying to get past the days. I pray that Tuesday will be good news.

Thank you for your support x x


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Thinking of you angel and hoping for good news on Tuesday. Love Pip


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Pip.
I am trying hard not to think aboutit too much but pray it is good news, thank you for your message of support x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Angel

How hard this must be for you - my heart goes out to you honey   


I will be watching this thread and hoping beyond hope that you get good news at the scan tomorrow xxx

Take care

Tracy
x


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Tracy,

Thank you so much. I hope to be able to post some good news soon. I only have one more sleepless night before hopefully getting an answer x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thinking of you today Angel and    you get some good news!  Will be logging in later this afternoon to see how you got on xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Angel
I am hoping that no news is good news


----------



## Angel 2011 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks eveyone.

Could not log on yesterday, not good news, no baby again.
Stopped taking pessaries and will await the inevitable.

Thanks for all your support in difficult time, I hope the babies will come to us that are wanting them in the new year.

Thanks girls x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh no Angel, I am so very sorry sweetheart      
I know nothing I can say can make you feel any better, so just know that were are here for you when you need us

Take good care xsxxxxx


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Angel, 

I just wanted to send you my very best wishes and tell you how much I feel for the situation you are in.  I too have been through virtually the same situation, and in fact had the operation for removal just last Friday.  It has without doubt been one of the most diffiuclt times in my life and no one can underestimate the pain that is felt.  Take good care of yourself and try and be there for one and other - my DH and I have at least been able to take comfort in the love that we have for each other.

Yellow x


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Angel, 

I just wanted to send you my very best wishes and tell you how much I feel for the situation you are in.  I too have been through virtually the same situation, and in fact had the operation for removal just last Friday.  It has without doubt been one of the most diffiuclt times in my life and no one can underestimate the pain that is felt.  Take good care of yourself and try and be there for one and other - my DH and I have at least been able to take comfort in the love that we have for each other.

Yellow x


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Angel - I've been thinking of you and am so sorry to read your latest update. Take care love Pip


----------



## tracey-lea (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there
today i had early viability scan..i am around 7 weeks and they found a sac but said couldn't see a baby inside..sonographer said it could just be that it is too early to detect or could mean pregnancy not viable..i am beside myself as i have no definitive answer..i am on holiday in Perth so away from my clinic i went to and process is a bit different here..i was told to go back to GP then more than likely would have to scan again in 10-14 days..My egg collection was Nov 13 with transfer of 2 embryo's on Nov 16..i have felt pregnant (already have 1 child 17months old so compare to that) and my belly has grown also..has anyone been through similar? or scanned early only to go back and find viable pregnancy? or is it looking bad for me?...also if no baby is present what would happen next if i still have pregnancy sac? any advice would be really grateful..looks like i will have a christmas full of unknowns...and no answers...
thanks for listening


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Tracey, I am sorry to hear about your stressful news. 
I had a seven week scan and no heartbeat was found. The doc told me it was all over and was scheduling me for a D&C the following week. I asked for another scan a few days later and they found one! I really hope this is also the case for you!   Make sure before you decide to go off any meds etc that you get another scan.

Sending you lots of     
xxA


----------



## ireti2009 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your story. In a similar situation on christmas eve. This site was helpful - http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?p=88633

Had a scan at 5 weeks to confirm location of preg as 2 HSGs confirmed blocked tubes, with an AMH of less than one I was rejected for ivf on nov 17 first day of my cycle. I was told in a leading london hospital that I had ectopic. I needed a second opinion so I declined the treatment to induce abortion. I have since had 2 laps in another hospital and am 6 weeks preg. I am praying it sticks with me.

Though not easy try not to do anything in a haste provided you are not risking your health. Have you been offered HCG blood test to confirm preg still growing. I read of a woman whose 2 pregs did not show HB till 8wks and delivered healthy babies.

It's not over till it is over.

Ireti

/links


----------

